# Este már lesz net lépj be ha tudsz



## guyunusa

Can anyone please help me with this Hungarian phrases? I don't know what they mean; if someone could translate them into English or Spanish I'll be thankful.

*Este már lesz net lépj be ha tudsz


Thanks.


----------



## zoltan2

*Este már lesz net lépj be ha tudsz

*will have internet access by tonight, go online if you can*


Even though it's a rough translation, I hope it helps.


----------

